# I will miss Hobbytalk



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

This has been one of the best sites.I will
miss it.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

?????


----------



## mkaye24 (Apr 15, 2008)

you must be losing your internet connection to the world. Hobbytalk lives. oops, you live in that state up north, now I understand. lol.


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Why....Tim....Why are you leaving us?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry to see you go Tim.

You will be missed.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

keep it in the slot!all the best!


----------



## 69mustangbjs (May 7, 2005)

i dont understand, why are you leaving the site?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am a bit confused myself.. Is Michigan going somewhere I don't know of??


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah ???????????????????

 rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope everything is ok and you're just trying out a new hobby or something

Best wishes Tim


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I was sent an email that said it was from
Hobbytalk,that stated that the website
was being shutdown.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

thats odd.i never got one of them email...and i hope i never do.this site is cool.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Someone must have been messing with you. If that were true, Hank would have posted some info here for sure.  rr


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

No,I read the message again-I screwed up.The
title was 'done with hobby talk', and talked about
some negatives about this board and starting a new
non interactive board.But after rereading I see it is
a member not the moderator.My mistake-whew!
It is actualy a relief.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

tjettim said:


> No,I read the message again-I screwed up.The
> title was 'done with hobby talk', and talked about
> some negatives about this board and starting a new
> non interactive board.But after rereading I see it is
> ...


There's negatives on every board unfortunately, but this one has by far the fewest. The people on this board are far and away in a class by itself in comparison with the other big boards (have you guys seen what's going on out there lately?). Hopefully whoever sent you a mail saying they were quitting will cool down and realize it's not worth for little tiny cars and that this is a pretty good site.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

This would be Pete? I wish he would stay part of this bigger but flawed community.


----------



## Bob~H (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm not a slot car guy, but I do like them. It's funny I read you guy's threads and think "I wish all the RC car racers could get along and be as positive as the slot car guys are". Your threads are a pleasure to read and I really enjoy the car pictures, especially the garage scenes and track layouts. I'm sure there is some negativity on your threads as there are on all types of forums. Please know I have never seen anything on your threads as "violent" for lack of a better term, as I have on the RC car threads. You are a great bunch of guys and I appreciate purusing you pics.

Bob~H


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well thanks, Bob. The hobby sure is more fun when everyone gets along, which is why we hate for you to see the next few posts, because, we are all about to get 'violent' and 'offensive' on TjetTim for scarin the heck out if us all!!!!!!

Just kiddin Tim,:lol::lol::lol:

Rich


----------



## dkreibich (Mar 11, 2009)

you RC guys are just crazy!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whew!! Michigan is safe!!! :lol: Glad you're still with us Tim!! :thumbsup: I was picturing that cartoon when Bugs Bunny cut off the state of Florida (with a hand saw) and pictured the worst!!


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

We hear that Meeechigan is losing its football team too! Something about going to the MAC conference!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Leave the politics to the high zoot HO racers.

Stick with us here where we still play with toy cars.

Hey , hey , HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY ! Stop running with those scizzors !

Gonzo :hat:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*nice board name Mr. Bob H*



Bob~H said:


> I'm not a slot car guy, but I do like them. It's funny I read you guy's threads and think "I wish all the RC car racers could get along and be as positive as the slot car guys are". Your threads are a pleasure to read and I really enjoy the car pictures, especially the garage scenes and track layouts. I'm sure there is some negativity on your threads as there are on all types of forums. Please know I have never seen anything on your threads as "violent" for lack of a better term, as I have on the RC car threads. You are a great bunch of guys and I appreciate pursuing you pics.
> 
> Bob~H


Bob,

I used to race RC cars and had a blast doing it. Painting, building and racing RC trucks and cars was my main hobby for a couple of years. Then we had a couple of kids and making it to Practice and to the Saturday race every week became to much to fit into my week. I remember laughing at a couple of guys who asked me to come check out their slot car tracks (nicely to myself) and race slots also.

RC was it for me and did manage to ignore the trouble makers who were all about yelling at corner Marshall's. The track owners were young (like me at the time) and didn't put up with that garbage. They said before every race that they did not approve of yelling at the corner Marshall's because, it was not their fault that you wrecked. :thumbsup: Had lots of fun while it lasted.
Was an indoor track for Electric buggies and trucks & Was a fun clay base. It was a huge Metal heated barn and we got to have half of it for a track!!

Well I will get an RC car for my kids when the get old enough to build and fix it themselves. That will be a while.

I went to slot cars because, it allows me to still have fun racing cars and can be done in my short ( and sometimes long  ) free moments for fun. At 44 years old this is the perfect hobby for me right now and yes all the Hobby Talkers here on the slot car boards are like family to me. 

Bob...No mean people allowed...zilla

P.S. My last name starts with "H" and at one of my jobs we already had a Bob so they just called me HCH as they made my name tag up "Hcccccch". My manager at Pizza Hut laughed and just said that is how you spell "H" hahahahahahahaah


----------

